# Install X11 in Jailed Linux setup...



## osx-addict (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all...

I've setup a jailed environment that has the linux_base-f8 installed in it and apparently working.. 

However, all of the X11 stuff is missing.. I'm trying to use an app that will require the linux X11 libs at a minimum.  Is there any good way to either add the packages using pkg_add or building via the ports?  Thx!


----------



## phoenix (Mar 23, 2009)

```
# cd /usr/ports
# make quicksearch name=linux-xorg
```


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks!  Worked like a charm!  My application came up just fine!


----------

